#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Do power line adapters affect the router wifi?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Me and my neighbor share one router.This made the internet speed slow for both of us.
So i recently purchased a power line adapter so that I can have a better cable connection. 


Will it affect router wifi speed?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Me and my neighbor share one router.This made the internet speed slow for both of us.
> So i recently purchased a power line adapter so that I can have a better cable connection. 
> 
> 
> Will it affect router wifi speed?


*hi,*Power line is better idea for speed up your router 
It's not effect your router speed up.

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Me and my neighbor share one router.This made the internet speed slow for both of us.
> So i recently purchased a power line adapter so that I can have a better cable connection. 
> 
> 
> Will it affect router wifi speed?


Think of powerline adapters as a way to extend your network from Point A to Point B, wherein each point is an electrical outlet around your house.

----------

